# Shampoo/Conditioner recommendations



## lifeaftercudi (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey everyone !  My little cudi is my first pup so im a newbie on the puppy care stuff ... I thought any pet shampoo will do good but boy was i wrong! I went to petco and bought "Natural Espree Puppy Shampoo babyscent" And the Smell is horrible!! Smells really bad ... Does anyone have any good shampoos/conditioners for my little cudi ?? Something fresh and nice smelling please


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Our favorite is The Coat Handler Shampoo and their conditioner. Pepper smells absolutely wonderful after his baths - and beyond! We also use The Coat Handler Detangler spray for brushing because we get so much static here and the spray does not build up on his coat. Great product!

But I know the others here have many other choices that they love, too.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I was using Pure Paws Shampoo and Coat Handler Conditioner. I like them but I forgot to buy them online on time and my puppy needed a bath so I went to Petsmart and I bought BOUNCE Hypoallergenic Shampoo and BOUNCE Satin Coat Conditioner and I LOVE them. !!! The smell is great and her coat feels as good or better than with the Coat Handler. So this is another option and you can find it in Petsmart.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

You might try going through old threads in the Grooming section of the forum. I believe there have been a 'few' discussions on shampoos. Like anything else, people's opinions are going to be all over the place with regard to fragrance - too strong, too whatever - and how the shampoos react with their particular dog's coat. What may work well on one dog may not be the best for another dog in the same family, etc. The bathtub where I bathe Augie is lined with various shampoos/conditioners - AND I AM NOT KIDDING!!!  A few of my favorites are the Pure Paws Reconstructive shampoo, Plush Puppy products, and right now we are liking Nature's Specialties Plum Silky and Plum Tastic conditioner (makes him smell like a smoothie). Have heard others mention a human shampoo - Pantene. And someone else the Bio Groom shampoos which I think I have seen at PetCo. You may have to experiment a bit. The ones I used and liked on Augie as a puppy do not do well on his longer, more adult hair. As a puppy, I liked the Paul Mitchel oatmeal shampoo on him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use #1 All Systems for Kodi. I just love it for his type of coat. I can use just about anything on Shelby and she will look great. Right now I am finishing up using Plush Puppy that I have. I also like Isle of Dog for both dogs.


----------

